# Resource for Short Online Devotions



## caddy (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking for short, simple material for devotions for teen boys. Time constraints, so it needs to be pretty brief. Suggestions and or Links are appreciated!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 25, 2007)

I would recommend My Utmost for His Highest by Oswald Chambers. Use your discretion, the majority of his devotions are great. 

http://www.rbc.org/utmost/index.php

I would also recommend you find more time for your devotions. Get up earlier or give up a time slot dedicated to less important stuff. Blessings.


----------



## caddy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Bob

This is not for me. I need something brief to close our Basketball practice for H.S. Kids. Many of them are probably NOT believers, so I don't want something over the top or beyond them.

After I get home from the Gym, after work, my time is usually spent in reading and study till I go to bed.  



BobVigneault said:


> I would recommend My Utmost for His Highest by Oswald Chambers. Use your discretion, the majority of his devotions are great.
> 
> http://www.rbc.org/utmost/index.php
> 
> I would also recommend you find more time for your devotions. Get up earlier or give up a time slot dedicated to less important stuff. Blessings.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you for explaining that Steven. Searching for a minimal devotional time didn't seem consistent with your contributions to the Board. I'm glad it was my misunderstanding and I apologize - I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER!

Chamber's may not be the best choice for that venue. How about Sproul's devotional - In The Presence Of God: Devotional Readings On The Attributes Of God

Amazon.com: In The Presence Of God Devotional Readings On The Attributes Of God: Books: R. C. Sproul


----------



## caddy (Jan 26, 2007)

Now your talking Bob...

I like Sproul. I'll probably snag it...

Keep me posted however if you come across a good "online" resource. I know there are "Lots" of them out there. I am just trying to find the right mix of sincerety and depth, while not being to "weighty" for a mix H.S. Kids were some are believers and some are not. I want them to be able to sense God's presence in the message. I broke down the elements of the Lord's prayer for them with our limited time last night.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 26, 2007)

Doh! That's right, your original criteria was 'online'. I'll keep looking, or keep "bumping" this thread to see if others are looking.


----------

